# Venting about boarding



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi - new member here. I want to take a minute and vent about my boarding situation. I'm a middle aged woman, just getting back into horses after a 25 year break, and I find myself in a boarding situation (one horse). They are "full care" where they feed my feed and my hay twice a day (not cheap but reasonable fee) and he has been there since July of this year. He has a stall connected to his own pasture (3 acres in size I would guess) and there is one other horse there next to him. They have 5 stalls total with their own pasture, and also a 10 acre pasture with just cover (currently empty). They have two round pens (50 ft and 100 ft) and an open sandy arena to ride in - very nice facility. It is about a 20 minute drive from my home to get there. I work full-time, so basically only go on weekends to see him. I would like some comments about a couple of the situations I have encountered. 1) The day he arrived at the barn, the wife says, "Oh, you need to keep your stall clean. We try to keep the flies down that way. If you don't clean it regularly, he will be locked out of the stall." That was not mentioned in the ad I answered and also not mentioned in the ad she currently has posted. Isn't that something that should have been spelled out prior? Not that it would have mattered either way, but it was a surprise to me in a full care situation. 2) The minute the horse steps off the trailer, the husband says, "What do you feed him?" (I told him) "Well, if you want to feed him something GOOD, I use <this brand> here. I don't know what you pay for your feed, but this feed is $14 a bag. Let me know if you want to switch to this feed and I can add it to your board fee." I opted to stay with the feed I was using. 3) I was out there a couple of weeks ago tending to a deep scratch on his back leg around 5 pm, and the husband comes down to the barn. He is standing around a bit just kind of looking around, and says, "Hey, would you mind feeding the horses? I have somewhere to go and I won't be back until after 8." I was immediately enraged! He is standing right there! Feed them now while you are here! What the hell am I paying for? He got in his truck and left, and I begrudgingly fed them. 4) They recently got 100 hay bales for the 2 geldings for the winter, and started feeding it to them November 1st. He was the one who said I need to buy 50 bales for my horse for the winter which I think is accurate. They charged me $6/bale ($300) and he went and picked up the hay from his friend from whom he regularly buys the hay. Husband went and got the hay, and stacked it in barn. I found out from other sources that he actually paid $5/bale at the field, so he made $50 (behind my back). Then he asked me for $25 for fuel (my half of it). Then he said to me the other day, "Yeah, these horses REALLY like this hay." Now he wants me to buy more hay but says I have to contact the guy and get it delivered and stacked myself. 


There are more fishy underhanded things, but I have already created a huge post. I don't say anything to them about any of this, I just pay what they ask and grimace. Please let me know what you think from what I have written. Am I getting emotional for nothing? Is this regular practice for people? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Hello, and welcome!

One question: are your the only boarder? So it's you against them?


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi there! Thanks for the response!


There is one other gelding there who has been there since before brought my horse, and he recently changed ownership. I met the new owners -- 16 yr old daughter and middle aged mom -- girl is new to horses, mom rode in HS. They are also paying for lessons there from the BO. She purchased the other 50 bales and also paid $6/bale and $25 for fuel. However, they just got there so they are still enamored with the facility and the BOs. I don't say anything negative about them -- I figure in time it will reveal itself.


So, short answer, there is my gelding and one other gelding.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Is finding somewhere else an option?

You're much more polite than I am. If I pay for full care board, that's what I expect. I'd want to say "Sure, here's what I charge hourly. Go ahead and deduct it from my board", but in reality I don't have the balls and would probably come up with some excuse and decline


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

It was a situation where that's EXACTLY what I thought of after the fact (how much I charge for feeding them). I am fully prepared to say exactly that if it ever comes up again. My fear is that they will ASK me to leave their facility -- however, they have an ad up to attract more boarders, so perhaps they wouldn't be so quick to kick me out. After all, I am a responsible adult who pays on time without a problem.....


There are other places to board, however, he wouldn't have his own turn out. In one place, he would be stalled for 20 hours/day, and in the other he would be in with a bunch of other horses on a dry lot. Still something to consider if they keep doing stupid things. 


Thanks for your response!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Can you sit down with them and have a non-confrontational discussion? 

"I was under the impression this was a full-board situation. Usually, that means my horse is cared for in entirety when I can't make it out, including feeding, watering, and mucking the stall. I come out when I can, but I work and sometimes that means I only get here once a week. I don't mind cleaning the stall when I'm here, but I don't want my horse to suffer if I can't come. I enjoy boarding here and my horse is happy, but I want to make sure he's cared for on days I'm busy, too. That's why I chose what I thought was a full-care facility. I don't want to move my horse, but if I can't depend on him being fully cared for when I'm gone, I might not have any choice. What can we do to ensure I can stay here? 

Also, I was under the impression that my monthly bill included hay. If that's not the case, can we make a contract on what charges will be? Our last hay purchase kind of took me by surprise cost-wise and I've had to scramble this time of year to cover that. As the owner of the facility, I would think it is your responsibility to source good hay for your clients. If that's not the case, I can deal with that, but I need to know in advance so I can purchase my own hay and have it fed only to my horse." 

Then ask if you can work off part of your board. "The other night, you seemed rushed and I covered feeding for you. I don't have a problem with that if I can work off part of my board by doing so. If that's something you're interested in, we can work out a schedule and terms and I'd be glad to help out when I can."

If he gets all defensive or if you have reason to believe they are not caring for your horse properly or are feeding hay you purchased to other horses, you should leave. But this sounds like a decent place otherwise, so perhaps there are some misunderstandings going on and those can be addressed. What does your contract say about mucking out and hay purchasing>


----------



## RockyMountainBaroque (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd be finding a new place to board... Like yesterday. Based on the information provided it seems like a shoddily managed back yard boarding barn to put it bluntly... I'd be certainly taking my time (monetarily speaking) for feeding the horses out of my board and would have had no problem mentioning it to him the moment he asked. The mucking should have been discussed when you came to visit the facility beforehand though, having boarded many horses at many facilities in the past it's something I would have asked before agreeing to board there... 

It's a tough situation to be in, but in my humble opinion you'll be much happier with a professionally run barn even if the barn is a bit further/more expensive. Particularly since you're only able to go out on the weekends... I'd be worried sick that his inability to do the bare minimum IE feed the d**n horses would result in just handing over the responsibility to whoever is around (who might not care about your horse, or worse just be completely ignorant about horses) would result in A. my horse not being fed, or B. being fed by someone who doesn't know what the heck they're doing, feeding them moldy hay, moldy grain, another horses supplements, medications, etc.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Did you sign a boarding contract when you moved in that lists what you are required to do/provide and what they are required to do/provide? If not, that is a huge red flag to me and I would bring up signing a contract to them now so that you can smooth out any wrinkles and miscommunications. If they don't want to sign a contract then move. Now. If you did sign a contract, and they are not holding up their end of the bargain, then go from there. If, however, they are doing everything listed in their contract that they said they would, then there's probably not a whole lot you could do other than trying to negotiate with them. 

I've personally never boarded at a facility where "full care" meant I also had to purchase my own hay and clean my own stall. To me, full care and what I am paying for full care includes that. Only in DIY situations did I ever see boarders having to purchase hay and clean stalls. I, too, am concerned that the BO is having trouble just wanting to make time to feed the horses and puts other obligations ahead of his clients and the horses' health. What other shortcuts could he be taking that could eventually catch up to you and your horse?

I would also start checking out other boarding facilities in the area, if only to get an idea as to what they are charging in relation to what they provide so that you have good ground to stand on in your negotiations if you do wish to stay at this facility. Talk to other boarders at the other facilities and talk to vets, farriers, feed stores, etc. for recommendations. Word of mouth travels fast in the horse community (good _or_ bad) and is a good way to feel out a new boarding situation, or get an idea on the past history of your current boarding facility.

Good luck!


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

I would start looking for a new barn. I board my 2 draft horse mixes and our BO charges me the exact same fee as every other person who boards there, despite the fact that my horses can easily eat twice as much, and make much more waste than your average horse. With that being said, even though my lease states I am full board and the only extra fees I have to worry about are farrier (if I chose to use hers, which I didn't) and vet expenses in the event that I am away or un-reachable (not really an issue for me because my vet has my credit card info on file). I live about 6-7 minutes from our barn and I try to make it out there at least once a day, usually twice. I will muck stalls, clean pastures, hay or water my horses (or even the others) if I see they are out of something. If my BO is doing "night chores" and I am there, I will help to grain the other horses. If I see that the stalls need to be cleaned by my 2, I do it. I am there, the horses like fresh clean stalls, and I don't mind spending 10 minutes scooping up poo and putting down fresh bedding so that they have a clean, healthy environment. 

From what you have said, you have a lazy BO who is taking advantage of you. I'd try to find a nice facility or a backyard barn (like mine) where there are only a few owners, an attentive BO, and other owners who are friendly and drama free.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

FYI: This is the ad they currently have placed:


"Great place to board your horse. Large Sandy arena for riding; 100' and 50' round pens; Wash rack, Pasture and cover with fresh water. Large covered barn with slab. Plenty of room to store your tack and/or trailer. High and Dry-No standing water during flood. $250. per month We feed your feed and can make arrangements for other services as needed. Family Friendly"


It is definitely not a professionally run barn -- it is the couple who live there that manage it. I suspect they are just trying to make some extra money with the property that they have and don't currently use. I didn't think to ask about stall cleaning when I went to see the facility. In fact she was mucking the stall of the other gelding when I showed up -- perhaps that's why I didn't ask. I saw her doing it so assumed she would continue to do it. My fault completely on that one.


The "contract" I signed was almost entirely about not holding them liable for damages or injury to any horse or any rider on their property. Nothing about what is expected of the boarder (except for paying board on the 1st of the month) or what services they provide other than what is written in the ad. 


All in all it is sounding more like I need to explore other boarding options. I was doing self-care a few miles closer to me for $100/month, but that was a terrible pain in the **** having to drive there twice a day in any weather to feed him. There was no cover on that pasture, either -- he had a few trees he could stand under, but otherwise was out in the elements. Plus there was nowhere to ride in the self-care place other than his muddy paddock. So I guess when I found this facility where he has a covered stall to stand in, good green pasture, they feed him, and there were places to work/ride him, I thought it was a great find. 


On more than one occasion, I went to see my horse on a weekend (usually before 9 am) and there the boys were looking at me with big eyes and perked ears nickering. It was obvious they weren't fed yet, so I went ahead and did it. I was told by the wife that they feed at 7:30 am and 5 pm, so to get there around 9 am and see them both standing there waiting for food was disheartening. How many other days of the week are they waiting to be fed?


The vet came out last week for shots, Coggins and teeth floating. The vet was putting the head gear on for the teeth float, and the wife said to me, "What are you doing, worming him?" I immediately became annoyed and said, "Worming??!!" and the vet chimed in and said, "No, teeth float."


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

OK, so it sounds like the barn owners went into this half-cocked and really don't know what they're doing and are making up the rules as they go. They probably thought offering boarding would be a big financial boon for them and didn't do the research to do it properly. There's nothing there that says they will muck out or anything but feed the grain and hay you provide. This is basically a partial-board situation. So either you need to sit down with them, express your concerns (make a list-- horses not fed by 9 am, stalls not cleaned, etc.) and see if you can get a proper contract done with the cares you require and get them up to speed, or you need to leave.

I'm thinking they copied their ad from another stable that actually was full-board and really don't have a clue. If someone can't figure out that a horse is having his teeth floated, I'd be worried they wouldn't be able to recognize colic or lameness either. That, to me, would go a long way toward overriding nice facilities.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

I don't know how boarding works in your area, but I have always been given a price list so I know exactly what is and is not covered in a boarding situation. Is the BO new to having boarders? Perhaps they are not up on BO etiquette.

If you do not have an agreed-upon price list, I would work one out. Say, "Hey, I've never boarded before, but a friend of mine said that usually..." You could also get the other boarder into the conversation (witnesses are always good). I have always had warm relationships with my BO, manager and grooms (since I basically live there!). Even buy presents for their kids because it's like my 2nd family, and when they have been sick I have done more than my share, knowing full well that during my injuries my horse was well cared for.

Of course, you might already be passed the point of now return.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Your place doesn't sound SO awful, just not what you were expecting. 

#1 - about cleaning the stall - My answer would have been, "Well certainly if he poops while I'm standing here, I'd pick it up but that's what I'm paying YOU full board & care for.". No you didn't need to ask, they advertised FULL CARE. 

#2 - the concentrates - It's your horse, your choice. Depending on what you're feeding vs what they're feeding, it may be a good suggestion. Or not. Only you know for sure. 

#3 - "Would you feed?" - Either "Yes, I'd be happy to." or "No, I'm sorry I have a commitment and can't do it.". No other discussion necessary, what you did is passive aggressive and totally ineffective. 

#4 - the hay - If he went and got it out of the field, $1/bale for his labor and $25/gas is not out of line. I'd pay it and be thrilled. My hay guy charges me $6 in the field, $7 in the barn and if he delivers it's $50 for gas and I need to buy minimum 100 bales at the time. Or if it's round bales, 7 bales/time at $65/bale plus 50 for gas and I supply the labor to stack it or shove it or roll it around, he drives up, drops it in the storage area and drives off. 

I think your expectations are very high for $250/month, I charge quite a bit more than that and you don't get any choice of feed (unless you want to provide and no discount for not using mine) and your horse would get a 12X12 Stall and turn out in the pasture with my horses. Not a 3 acre all by himself. I'd charge you more than you're currently paying just for the 3 acres. So, look around and see if you can find more what you want for what you think is a fair price.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't see in there ad that you put that it was full care but can see why you thought that. I don't know what the prices are like in Texas but I'll tell you what they are in Northern FL to keep things in perspective. 100. to 200. gets you a decent place with self care, 200. to 250. for partial care (They feed, some of them muck stalls, you buy your own feed) For full care pasture board it's around 350. and full care with stall and pasture turnout it's anywhere from 450. to 700. depending on area and what kind of facilities that they have and what kind of barn is being run. 

A few questions that pop up in my head is how are these people giving riding lessons when they don't even know what it looks like when a horse is getting teeth floated? It seems to me that if they know enough about horses to give lessons they should know what that looks like. Another question. What happened to all of the hay that you bought? You really need to ask him how your horse ate fifty bales in 20 days. While your at it, tell him that you will pay for the 1.00 mark up in hay or his gas but not both. Do they have horses of their own there? It seems to me that they know a lot more than you are giving them credit for. 

Honestly, it sounds like a nice property (the best one of your options) but the management at best sucks and at worst they are stealing from you and taking advantage of you. Maybe a conversation with them is due. If it were me, I would be popping in often and the next time he tells you to feed the horses, just tell him that you cannot do that. You don't need to say why. With a twenty minute drive, I would be there every other day to muck the stall.

Another thing that I wanted to mention was that there are many times that my horses have already been fed and they are still expecting more when I show up. My B/O has no reason to tell me they've already been fed when they have not but my horses swear to me that they didn't eat, lol


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

If it _is_ just a lot of miscommunication, I would sit down with them and talk to them about your confusion about what was advertised and what you were expecting and have them rewrite the contract based on that.

I see you are in TX, and while I am not super familiar with the pricing structure for boarding there I will tell you what I was getting for boarding in Albuqerque, NM (a large metro area and one of the priciest cities in NM). At both places I boarded my horse, I paid $300 a month. This included a 12 x 24 pipe run with shelter, and turnout 6 days a week (all day turnout, roughly 8 hours), year round. At the first barn he actually alternated between the pipe run and then a 1/2 acre pasture to himself in the summer time. This included hay fed twice a day (and I did not need to buy the hay!), any other supplements/concentrates fed as often as I needed it (I had to provide this if I wanted it), stalls cleaned daily, and water changed out daily (the big black troughs). Turnout at the second barn included one day a week on lush grass pasture but only dirt turnout at the first barn. This also included blanketing should my horse need it for injury/illness (not just for warmth, which would have been $5 extra per month), fly mask put back on should he get it off, and basic illness/injury treatment (for example, my horse came down with Strangles at the second barn and my BO blanketed him daily, cared for his abscess, etc, and did not charge me extra). My first barn also gave daily Beet Pulp in the winter and did not charge extra, nor did either barn charge extra for the monthly week-long dose of Sandclear (I had to buy it though) that every horse got to help prevent Sand Colic. This was all full care board and advertised as such. 

I researched several barns in ABQ, and this was the norm of care provided and the average price. The only time things are more expensive are at the show circuit barns or if you want a 12x12 stall instead of a pipe run (which most people don't go for here anyways), or if you are adding on training packages, etc. 

Again, I think you really need to sit down with them and make a clearer contract of what is required of each party. Hopefully everything is a huge misunderstanding and they will be very willing to renegotiate.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The ad reads like a self care facility where they are willing to feed your horse twice a day and anything else is on you and/or you pay them. 

Sounds like you have quite a bit of anger towards these folks, maybe justified maybe not. But I would guess they are picking up on your anger and possibly confused about why. 

The question about worming I think was just casual, they didn't say they thought the vet was currently worming the horse, just wondering if you were _also having the vet worm him_. 

But you asked for opinions, so mine is that you have a good deal. Maybe not a great deal, but of the options you listed it sounds good. 

Charging to deliver hay is not unreasonable on his part, and he may have shared that with you if you had asked. I pay 75 cents extra to have my hay delivered, and really have to talk the guy into doing it. Do you want to get your own hay? I personally can't haul hay anymore because of physical limitations. 

Next time you need hay, you could locate a source yourself and ask what he would charge you to deliver and stack it. He mentioned getting more hay possibly because it was better quality hay than he thought and was trying to help you out by getting more before it was all gone.

Let them know how much hay you want fed to your horse and stick to that amount. 50 bales at 1/3 to 1/2 bale a day will last about 4 months. That is a reasonable amount for an average horse. So three times a year you will need more hay. 

You did not mention if the 3 acres had plenty of grass? Lots of grass should cut down on your hay needs significantly. One other thing, you could ask where your hay is kept, because while you are there you like to fed your horse yourself.

On that note, he might not have fed before he left because you were working with your horse. Most places like to feed horses all at the same time. Some flexibility is to be expected when the BO has scheduling conflicts. He might have been planning to feed early to go somewhere, and you being there was holding him up. Thus he asked you to feed everyone. 

The $250 board for a private 3 acre pasture and stall with shavings included sounds very reasonable for most anywhere. Your horse is safe from other horses yet has company over the fence. Plus if the stall is open he probably does not get the stall too dirty, so that is a plus for you. Horses are happiest if they can go in and out at will.

Something I have always kept in mind; you can't change others, only yourself. If you think you mostly have it good, then maybe just be friendly and helpful to the BO.

Around here, helping out at the boarding facility is an unwritten code and expected everywhere. 

Anytime I have been in self-care barns, my food has gone at a faster rate than I expect and I just have to live with that. However, most places had assigned areas for each person to stack their own hay, but not sure if this place is set up that way.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes I think partial board is more in line with price and services now that I really think about it and re-read the ad. Full board in the two prior I mentioned are priced at 450 and 475. That price includes everything except farrier and vet. Both places supply wormers, hay, feed, stall cleaning, blanketing when needed, fly masks, and free choice minerals/salt. The 475 facility (dry lot with several other horses) has a small round pen, lighted open arena and nice trails for riding - however, their hours are identical to my work hours (9 am to 5 pm) so I would only have weekends to ride there as long as the weather is dry. The 450 facility has a lighted covered arena for riding, but he would be stalled 20 hours/day there. They also have banker's hours, so again limited to just weekends but I could ride there in any weather. 


The hay is still stacked there -- I am not sure why they have decided after three weeks that more hay will be needed for the winter. I guess when he said, "The horses REALLY like the hay," he was insinuating that they are eating it more quickly (?) than he thought? It is not free choice hay, so I don't know what he meant. He controls the amount fed. I told the wife that the 50 bales should last until spring feeding 20 lbs/day, avg bale 60 lbs = 10 bales per month. Her response was, "Well, we don't weigh it and there's waste, so it's hard to say. Plus we feed more after the first frost." I replied, "Well, try to stick to that feeding plan and we'll see how it goes."


When the husband asked me to feed the horses, he didn't wait for my answer; I was bent over putting goop on my horse's leg. He jumped in his truck and left. I was shocked that he asked me since he was standing right there and could have taken 5 minutes to do it which was the whole reason he drove down there. As ****y as I was about it, I did it anyway because it needed to be done. It would be passive-aggressive behavior if I didn't say anything NEXT time and copped an attitude about doing it. Fool me once, shame on you....fool me twice, shame on me.


On those mornings that I knew the horses weren't fed, the buckets were set up and ready to go with my horse's AM supplement on top of the feed, so I know they hadn't gotten around to doing it yet. When they HAVE been fed, they go off to the pasture to graze the rest of the time. But yes, I'm sure they could fool me if they wanted (especially when I'm carrying carrots)!


The BOs used to have horses, but there was some sort of accident with the husband and he is no longer riding. I would guess age to be late 50s/early 60s husband, mid to late 40s wife. I think the bottom line ultimately is that it was not what I expected, and got hit with some surprises from them along the way. They seem to always want me to buy something from them -- first the concentrates, then husband said my horse needed supplements and he knows a guy he can get them from, and then finding out about charging us more for the hay than they paid (the amount is fine - not out of line at all - it's the deception that troubles me). Nothing wrong with saying, "If you want me to get the hay, you both will pay $5/bale plus $50 for gas plus $100 for hauling/stacking/storing it." Communication is also a problem with them -- I had to text the wife multiple times during the recent hurricane to find out if my horse was ok! I was not able to drive there due to the flooding and road closure, but it took her almost 6 hours just to let me know he was ok!


Anyway, thank you so much for reading and responding to my post. I appreciate your time and effort!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I were you, I would try to start all over mentally. Have a talk with these people and see exactly what is expected of both parties. It actually sounds like a nice property. 

I had a few issues with the place I'm boarding at for a while. Watering was one of the huge issues and my buckets and feed scoops constantly disappearing were the minor annoying ones. I've fixed most of the issues myself. I bought two 120 gal. water troughs that I fill when I'm there. On the one or two days that I can't be there I know that my horses are not going to go through 240 gallons of water. I also fixed the bucket and feed scoop issue along with my horses being fed what I want when I'm not there. I make baggies for them with their supplements and pellets. No more buckets or scoops and I know exactly what they are getting in case I have to solve health mysteries. Also, it's easier for the B/O. Just open baggy and pour. I also have some issues with the property itself but not much can be done to change that so I try not to worry about it. For the most part, my horses are living a pretty good life.

I suppose if you made up a certain number of baggies for your horse, you would know if he got them or not by counting them.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If there are other options for a similar cost and situation for your horse, you may be a lot more willing to move than if there aren't--- in that case, and it sounds like that's the case, discretion is the better part of valor and sitting down with the BO's and outlining your concerns, listening to theirs, and the like (involve the other boarder if possible) may be the way to go. Then if nothing will change and you truly aren't happy, move your horse knowing you did what you could. If a compromise can be found, then you've solved the worst of the issues.

Your horse's health, happiness and safety come first. If you feel that he's being cared for adequately and they can recognize an issue and will let you know when that's the case, then some inconvenience on your part is probably worth it. If not, then move.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

LoriF said:


> If I were you, I would try to start all over mentally. Have a talk with these people and see exactly what is expected of both parties. It actually sounds like a nice property.
> 
> I had a few issues with the place I'm boarding at for a while. Watering was one of the huge issues and my buckets and feed scoops constantly disappearing were the minor annoying ones. I've fixed most of the issues myself. I bought two 120 gal. water troughs that I fill when I'm there. On the one or two days that I can't be there I know that my horses are not going to go through 240 gallons of water. I also fixed the bucket and feed scoop issue along with my horses being fed what I want when I'm not there. I make baggies for them with their supplements and pellets. No more buckets or scoops and I know exactly what they are getting in case I have to solve health mysteries. Also, it's easier for the B/O. Just open baggy and pour. I also have some issues with the property itself but not much can be done to change that so I try not to worry about it. For the most part, my horses are living a pretty good life.
> 
> I suppose if you made up a certain number of baggies for your horse, you would know if he got them or not by counting them.


That's a great idea! I never thought about putting the feed/supplements premeasured in baggies. 


I have already started to put myself back in check mentally. I have been angry for awhile but recognize that it's not a healthy frame of mind. I am planning to connect with the other boarder to run the idea of getting a feeding schedule started by her and see if she is on board with it, then present it to the BO as a way to "help out" and perhaps reduce the board a few dollars.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

SilverMaple said:


> If there are other options for a similar cost and situation for your horse, you may be a lot more willing to move than if there aren't--- in that case, and it sounds like that's the case, discretion is the better part of valor and sitting down with the BO's and outlining your concerns, listening to theirs, and the like (involve the other boarder if possible) may be the way to go. Then if nothing will change and you truly aren't happy, move your horse knowing you did what you could. If a compromise can be found, then you've solved the worst of the issues.
> 
> Your horse's health, happiness and safety come first. If you feel that he's being cared for adequately and they can recognize an issue and will let you know when that's the case, then some inconvenience on your part is probably worth it. If not, then move.


I plan on chatting with the other boarder to see if she thinks a revamped feeding schedule is something she would consider, and then speak to the BO about it. Many of these concerns I have are things that I've held onto and have problems releasing -- I HATE being taken advantage of and people treating me like I'm an idiot -- so I have some work cut out for me!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

im leaving my barn for similar reasons. i pay for my horses to be fed and my stalls to be cleaned. now i have to buy EXTRA feed AND pay a BOARDER to feed my extra feed. and now apparently i have to clean my stalls extra too... im moveing to self care at this point. i dont but up with barn crap. To be honest i find self care ALOT better. you can micro manage your horses and not deal with anyone else about it. makes life easier even with 4 horses.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

KigerQueen said:


> im leaving my barn for similar reasons. i pay for my horses to be fed and my stalls to be cleaned. now i have to buy EXTRA feed AND pay a BOARDER to feed my extra feed. and now apparently i have to clean my stalls extra too... im moveing to self care at this point. i dont but up with barn crap. To be honest i find self care ALOT better. you can micro manage your horses and not deal with anyone else about it. makes life easier even with 4 horses.


It sounds like you are not far from self care now! My ideal situation would have been to buy a home with horse appropriate property, but even in Texas, it was not in the cards for me. I either found nice property with a crappy fixer upper house or trailer (couldn't finance trailers), or a nice home with not enough space or land not cleared enough for horses.

When I was in self care, I did find satisfaction knowing that he was getting fed exactly what I wanted to feed him. It just became too draining for me to continue doing. I did it for six months - not missing one single feeding - and for me that was enough.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

oh trust me i understnad. _I_ trim my own horses. _I_ give my own shots. _I_ will be feeding my own horses and _I_ will clean the pens. luckily for me some days my fiance can do it. best bet would be to do self care and do a rotation with another boarder. days a b and c you feed. e f and g they feed. done it before and it works out well. i just cant pay 250 a horse plus 50 a week extra for just 2 to get more food AND have to clean the stalls. NOT worth it IMO. i will just do it all myself and not have panic attacks as to the condition of my horses when im gone for a week.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the board... I only read the first post. I think the facility sounds awesome but they are taking advantage and "full care" to me is feeding and cleaning up after... turn out turn in and watering....

I say... .move on?


----------



## Hotrodz4me (Jul 17, 2016)

Like Lori said - it needs to be put in perspective. 

"Great place to board your horse. Large Sandy arena for riding; 100' and 50' round pens; Wash rack, Pasture and cover with fresh water. Large covered barn with slab. Plenty of room to store your tack and/or trailer. High and Dry-No standing water during flood. $250. per month We feed your feed and can make arrangements for other services as needed. Family Friendly"

Sounds really reasonable for three acres and a stall. Ad doesn't say they are doing anything but feeding and feed is not included in the cost. Here it is a lot more expensive for the same/similar and the horses share pasture. The only time they go in the barn is to eat or in bad weather and the BO cleans the stall after feeding if any pooped while in there. Otherwise they are kept out. Pasture isn't overloaded so there is good grass as long as it is not dormant in winter. As for hay cost it is $7.00 (out of their barn)you load and haul. $10.00 a bale if they haul and stack in your barn. There is a minimum and the more you buy the cost does drop some. The owner said $6.00 a bale up front. He loaded, hauled and stacked and only charged you for the fuel as an added fee. I guarantee he earned that $1.00 a bale and I personally don't think it was underhanded at all. He added his labor to the cost which is SOP. Had he not added anything I would be worried about him. That is the type of mistake my handicapped BIL would make and still think he was making a fortune. Now if you found out he had added $2-3 a bale and still charged for fuel then time to get mad. As for stall use here if you choose to utilize the stall for more than just feeding and bad weather then you clean it and you are responsible for turn out or they can do it for an added fee.

It sounds like they are looking for extra income for the least amount of work and are new to this so they are making mistakes along the way. I'd be willing to try to iron through some of the rough areas if you aren't happy with what is available at other facilities. 

What I'd be unhappy with is the fact that they advertised they feed and they are not keeping up to their end.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

. Didn't read everything. Nothing to see here.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

Update in case anyone is interested: I ended up selling Presley in November 2017, and they kept him at the same boarding facility until the end of February 2018. The new owners met with the BO in November to sign paperwork, etc., and the new owner said every once in awhile she would be willing to feed her horse after riding, and the BO said, "Well, just go ahead and feed them all in that case and text me to let me know." The new owner didn't know how to respond to that, so she didn't say anything. The BO also tried to get her to switch feeds, offered to sell her riding lessons, etc. Now I find out that the BO sold their property in March and the rest of the horses were evicted! I know I no longer have anything to do with any of it, but I had no idea they were trying to sell! I think that would have been good information to know. It kind of puts people in an awkward position to have to find new boarding on such short notice. 


Anyway, the new owners are very happy with the horse, and she continues to send me occasional texts on how he's doing. He is at their place (they needed to complete their fencing before moving him there) and they also have a paint mare, so he is in heaven there I'm sure (he is a paint and has a particular attraction to other paints). They are in the process of building a barn for them, and she invited to come by and see them once they finish the barn. Very nice people. I'm happy things worked out for all of us!


----------

